# ASK DBSTalk: How do you set up a Timer for 921 OTA?



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

OK,

We aren't going to be home for Super Sunday. I get CBS OTA in HD. How can I set up a manual timer to start and stop on Sunday?

I have seen post about doing this but last night I went to try this and all I could pull up was a screen in the PVR section that would let me do a manual STOP but no way to change it to start and stop at some future time.

I even went in and set a timer to record the same station only from my Dish local channel 8814 becasue I heard you could then switch it somehow over to the OTA tuner from Sat tuner to record but I could not see a way to change the tuner from SAT to OTA.

Help, what am I missing here???


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Bring up main menu. Then select Timers (7, I think). Select Create. The OTA channels are listed at the end of the channel list. Select your OTA channel. I set the minutes before and after to zero. Then select the Set Time/Date button. Set up you start time, end time, and date. Exit that screen. That's it. If you want to check it, bring up the Timer screen again or the PVR screen.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> Bring up main menu. Then select Timers (7, I think). Select Create. The OTA channels are listed at the end of the channel list. Select your OTA channel. I set the minutes before and after to zero. Then select the Set Time/Date button. Set up you start time, end time, and date. Exit that screen. That's it. If you want to check it, bring up the Timer screen again or the PVR screen.


You da man!

Thank you!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

One thing I discovered this morning is if your 921 reboots, it may lose signal on that channel. 7 out of 9 channels here lose signal. 2 don't. Don't know why those two are stable but my CBS channel is one that gets lost after a reboot and I need to manually add it back again.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I seem to be loosing OTA channels as well after doing a hard reboot. Have to add them back in (not the call letters, just alow to lock on the channel and save) and all is well.......


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

When you add those channels back after the reboot, do you see multiple instances of them in the manual timer selection list? I do here. They keep adding and adding. How do I get rid of the replicas in that list? I only have the correct number in the guide because there I can delete the old ones first before adding new ones that work. Wish they would get this fixed!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just went home at lunch and set up a manual timer for OTA for this PM to test this out. I did see multiple entry's for some of the OTA in this guide! I suppose this is due to not deleting each time you have to re-enter OTA. I had several cases of duplicate and triplicate channels. I guess I should go in and delete these from the add locals menu.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> When you add those channels back after the reboot, do you see multiple instances of them in the manual timer selection list? I do here. They keep adding and adding. How do I get rid of the replicas in that list? I only have the correct number in the guide because there I can delete the old ones first before adding new ones that work. Wish they would get this fixed!


I have the multiple channels issue as well! They only show up in the channel selection for Timer events.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

I have noticed that if you leave your 921 on a sat channel, when the timer kicks in it will significantly increase my chances of getting a good OTA recording.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

When setting the OTA channel number, is there a shortcut to get to the end of the channel list? I think on my 501, I could just hit the NUMBER-SELECT and it jumped to that channel on the list. My 921 jumps out of the timer menu and goes live to the channel I enter.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

CAL7 said:


> When setting the OTA channel number, is there a shortcut to get to the end of the channel list?


Enter 9999 and you will be at the start of the OTA channels.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well it worked! I even left it on a different DTV channel to make it switch and it recorded perfectly. Look out Super Bowl.

BTW: on a side note, I deleted ALL my DTV channels and then did a rescan and saved. When I went back into the manual timers screen and scrolled down to the OTA stations I still had duplicate channel listing! Anybody know how to clear out the duplicates and what happens if you pick one or the other?


----------

